# REALITY CHECK are you being safe?



## chrisc10 (Dec 29, 2010)

Had a pretty extreme barber chair today. I knew it was going to happen and was prepared for it. I was standing far off to the side of the tree with cover behind another.
The point of this post is to remind you of these dangers in the woods and that you need to keep your eyes open for these potential disasters. Always wear safety gear. A woodchip in the eye wont kill you but can put a damper in your life for a day or two and impair your ability to work safely. Work fast and think even faster. Look up and all around you. the basic things you learn about safety the first time you pick up a chainsaw still need to be applied no matter your experience level. Stay safe all


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2010)

chrisc10 said:


> Had a pretty extreme barber chair today. I knew it was going to happen and was prepared for it. I was standing far off to the side of the tree with cover behind another.
> The point of this post is to remind you of these dangers in the woods and that you need to keep your eyes open for these potential disasters. Always wear safety gear. A woodchip in the eye wont kill you but can put a damper in your life for a day or two and impair your ability to work safely. Work fast and think even faster. Look up and all around you. the basic things you learn about safety the first time you pick up a chainsaw still need to be applied no matter your experience level. Stay safe all


 
Wait a minute...you *knew* the tree was going to 'chair? And you still went ahead on it? Why? Just to set up a photo-op?

And then you come on here and preach to us about safety? And lecture us? 

Son...you come on back with all your preaching and advice when you get enough moss on you that we'll take you seriously.

I know you mean well but, for now anyway, just listen to others and learn from them. And keep the preaching to yourself.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought you meant a barberchair on a tree. Not a peckerpole...







Gary


----------



## chrisc10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I didnt even take the picture, nor think of taking the picture until after the fact. and quick question, how many of you work in the woods for a living? exactly my thought. I cut this tree because I knew I could do it in a safe manner, not to have a glamorous "photo op". So why dont you search some more for the thread on here about getting a splinter while spitting firewood. Im sure those guys would love to have you come cry to them.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2010)

chrisc10 said:


> I didnt even take the picture, nor think of taking the picture until after the fact. and quick question, how many of you work in the woods for a living? exactly my thought. I cut this tree because I knew I could do it in a safe manner, not to have a glamorous "photo op". So why dont you search some more for the thread on here about getting a splinter while spitting firewood. Im sure those guys would love to have you come cry to them.


 
Okay, let's see if I have this right...you "cut this tree because I knew I could do it in a safe manner...". Does that mean that you _knew_ it would barber chair and you didn't care or did your lack of skill and technique give us the result in the picture? Just curious.

Most of the people who post in the F&L forum make their living in the woods...me included. We have a lot of professional fallers here. We also have some very talented young people who are well on their way to becoming good fallers. We also have foresters, rigging people, yarder people, equipment operators, and some climbers who regularly contribute their knowledge and their ideas. Read their posts...when they offer advice it usually comes from a deep well of experience. You'd be doing yourself a favor to learn from these professionals.

Your profile says that you're a student and that's a good thing. But it also means that you're probably short on practical experience. Couple that with a bad attitude, taking your meager skill level too seriously, and a tendency to be mouthy and you're liable to get a bad reception here. In fact I'd almost guarantee it.

But if you'll tone down the preaching and learn to accept a little criticism (and a little good natured kidding as well) you can learn a lot here. Or not. Your choice entirely.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 30, 2010)

I gotta agree with Bob on this one. It's foolish to cut a tree knowing that it is gonna chair without useing the proper procedure to cut the tree to make it not chair.


----------



## nhlogga (Dec 30, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> I gotta agree with Bob on this one. It's foolish to cut a tree knowing that it is gonna chair without useing the proper procedure to cut the tree to make it not chair.


 


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm just amazed that you barbered that little thing. You need to put the saw away until you learn how to cut a tree properly. That's really bad. Otherwise good " safetythread" you got going here. You should learn something if you hang around.

Later,

Sam


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 30, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## ru55ell (Dec 30, 2010)

*Gambling*

Barber Chairs are BAD! They are a totally uncontolled events unfolding. One never can predict with certainty how they are going to end up. I had one many years ago on a small tree. When it let go it somehow kicked the saw up and into my head. The pulling chain cut some nice grooves in my hard hat just over my right eye. To this day I still can't understand how the tree did that to my saw. My point being that playing with potential Barber Chairs is like playing Russian Roulete with 5 chambers loaded. Keep playing and you'll end up a loser. 
Russell


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 30, 2010)

Even though it is a small tree, I wouldn't care to be smacked in the face by it!

(And that's how I've gotten hurt the most in the past. Just a small tree, branch, small piece of wood to saw with a skillsaw, etc. So not to worry is the thinking. But they can still pack a wallop! So I have learned the hard way to protect myself from everything...)

Anyway what COULD you do to prevent a barberchair on such a small diameter tree?


----------



## joesawer (Dec 31, 2010)

ru55ell said:


> Barber Chairs are BAD! They are a totally uncontolled events unfolding. One never can predict with certainty how they are going to end up. I had one many years ago on a small tree. When it let go it somehow kicked the saw up and into my head. The pulling chain cut some nice grooves in my hard hat just over my right eye. To this day I still can't understand how the tree did that to my saw. My point being that playing with potential Barber Chairs is like playing Russian Roulete with 5 chambers loaded. Keep playing and you'll end up a loser.
> Russell


 


I agree with this and Gologit and others.
Bob or Gologit as he goes by here is down playing his experience.
He has been working in the woods for about as long as I have been alive. And I have been making a living in the woods about as long as you have been alive.
When he speaks I listen cause stupid hurts. It hurts BAD. Like laid up in intensive care bad.
The accumulated knowledge and experience held in just a few dozen ppl who post here regularly is hard to grasp. Obviously much harder for some than others. 
If you think having a tree to hide behind makes you safe you are only partially protecting yourself for what happens after you get behind the tree.
The barberchair opening can be a sudden explosive event that happens faster than you can see it happen much less react to. By the time you realize it happened, it is all over, and if you are lucky, you are laying on your butt some distance away wondering how bad you are hurt. 
Yes releasing tension in a barber chair is like playing Russian roulette with no clue as to how many rounds are in the cylinder but 5 would be a good average.
While you are playing why don't you purposely induce some kick back? And then educate us dumb rookies about that. Lol
Disclaimer, Please do not induce kick back. Oregon Engineer has posted some wicked videos and mentioned it breaking the machine that holds the saw.
Take care and be safe.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 31, 2010)

Must be missing something here. What is 'cut it in a safe manner'. Photo of the the notch might tell something, but it looks like just a single backcut.

That tree is not on the ground, yet. Smaller trees can still get ya.

What happens on a big black birch or maple that's frozen that doesn't look like it
will barberchair, but does so without warning and dam fast ?

Have look back couple weeks in this forum about the unexpected....

btw, 'chips' in the eye can be alot more than irritating.

stay safe


----------



## joesawer (Dec 31, 2010)

Billy_Bob said:


> Even though it is a small tree, I wouldn't care to be smacked in the face by it!
> 
> (And that's how I've gotten hurt the most in the past. Just a small tree, branch, small piece of wood to saw with a skillsaw, etc. So not to worry is the thinking. But they can still pack a wallop! So I have learned the hard way to protect myself from everything...)
> 
> Anyway what COULD you do to prevent a barberchair on such a small diameter tree?


 


Lol A small tree is a huge club!
I have been hurt worse by small trees than big ones!


----------



## FSburt (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice job there with the photo of tree falling hazards 101. glad you escaped the stump and got clear. I take it you passed your woods exam of what can happen to leaners that are not cut correctly.


----------



## 066logger (Dec 31, 2010)

im gonna agree on small trees about 8 to 12in in diamiter are the most dangerous that i have found, especially shagbark hicory. just seems to be extremely springy. but small trees get hung WAY easier and seem to jump around alot more vs big trees just smash everything lol.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 31, 2010)

I feel so much safer now... 

Gary


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 31, 2010)

.

Did the OP intend for this to be a joke or something????


I think I'll go "accidentally" discharge my pistol at the grocery store, then start a thread on a shooting forum about safety....


.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think you old mossbacks done ran that youngster off!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 31, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I feel so much safer now...
> 
> Gary


 
Hahaha, what a peckerhead. lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flushcut (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you think he will post on AS again?


----------



## Slamm (Dec 31, 2010)

flushcut said:


> Do you think he will post on AS again?


 
Possibly under a different name, LOL. I still don't "get" what point he was trying to make, by showing that he is/was incapable of dropping a little stick without barberchairing it, then stating that we are suppose to be safe in our practices, LOL. Then come to find out he is a "student" and he was wondering how many of us, make a living cutting wood....... when clearly he doesn't, LOL.

Just struck me as funny.

Sam


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I think you old mossbacks done ran that youngster off!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey Nate..I hope we didn't run him off. I really think he's just another young guy who needs a little real world experience. If he's got enough sand maybe he'll learn something from all of this and stick around. He'd be doing himself a favor if he did.

If not, well...it's his loss.



Happy New Year to you.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 31, 2010)

Slamm said:


> Possibly under a different name, LOL. I still don't "get" what point he was trying to make, by showing that he is/was incapable of dropping a little stick without barberchairing it, then stating that we are suppose to be safe in our practices, LOL. Then come to find out he is a "student" and he was wondering how many of us, make a living cutting wood....... when clearly he doesn't, LOL.
> 
> Just struck me as funny.
> 
> Sam


After he know it is going to chair he used a power pruner to make the cut with a dull chain.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 31, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Hey Nate..I hope we didn't run him off. I really think he's just another young guy who needs a little real world experience. If he's got enough sand maybe he'll learn something from all of this and stick around. He'd be doing himself a favor if he did.
> 
> If not, well...it's his loss.
> 
> ...


 
And a very Happy New Year to you Bob! 

I think old junior there better grow some thicker skin if he's fix'n to mix it up on AS, let-alone the logger forum.

He obviously wants to learn, because he's going to school for woods/logging stuff. . . But when you speak out above your pay grade, ya best prepare yourself for the ass-whoopin' which you are about to receive.  

Sounds like he could be a good hand. . . Just needs to get some learnin' is all.


----------



## joesawer (Jan 1, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> Did the OP intend for this to be a joke or something????
> 
> ...


 


I hope that he didn't leave without any more spunk than that.

That is a nice clear pic of a cutter, is it yours.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 3, 2011)

chrisc10 said:


> Had a pretty extreme barber chair today. I knew it was going to happen and was prepared for it. I was standing far off to the side of the tree with cover behind another.
> The point of this post is to remind you of these dangers in the woods and that you need to keep your eyes open for these potential disasters. Always wear safety gear. A woodchip in the eye wont kill you but can put a damper in your life for a day or two and impair your ability to work safely. Work fast and think even faster. Look up and all around you. the basic things you learn about safety the first time you pick up a chainsaw still need to be applied no matter your experience level. Stay safe all


 
Chris, don't take the pounding to heart, at least you were honest and admitted your mistake.
There are a few real and imagined bullbuckers here that will never admit to any wrong doing, but would rather make themselves look better with their preaching and pound on those that admit to their mistakes as though they have never made any.
You'll meet all kinds, so don't take it personal, just keep on keepin on.
Most of the BS comes from the PNW, so keep that in mind, because thats the only place they have trees, if you'll just give your head a shake.
As an after thought, the one's who put you down are the pushies. It's just a chest thumping thing, just watch that limpwristed Axeman.
Hahahahaha

Gypo


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 3, 2011)

Who hacked John's account?

Gary


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 3, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Who hacked John's account?
> 
> Gary


 
Gary, you are the only guy I can count on from the PNW other than Cahoon and Fales.
Will you be my Bullbucker?
Thanks,
John


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 3, 2011)

LMAO John...



Gary


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 3, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO John...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


 
What'sso funny Gary? The fact that I'm now dumber than a sack of hammers since getting cold caulked by a school marm come widow maker!!!
How ugly can ugly get? I did dance with nine northern native girls on New Years and I think they grooved on 'ugly'. They want me to cut their bush for a better view on the reservation. I think I might be able to do the job if I could just shake these hebejebe's.
What should I do?
Thanks, and Best Regards
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2011)

joesawer said:


> Lol A small tree is a huge club!
> I have been hurt worse by small trees than big ones!


 
Yes, it seems it's always the smaller vegetated matter that does the damage,
The bigger they are, the harder they fall, but just watch out for the little guy! lol
Gypo


----------

